# Very informative article about breeding



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.ratfanclub.org/breeding.html

I was reading earlier about this forum needing a change of name since it's not a good idea to encourage breeding, etc, anyway, this is a great article about all the right reasons not to breed your rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here also is a friend's personal account of why not to breed...

http://www.mooshika.org/breeding.html

And finally the doozy...

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4218.0


----------

